# Sig request



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, I know nada about making sigs and haven't had one made for me since DP so kindly did over a year ago:


http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/58409-anthony-johnson-sig-request.html


*The Request*:

I'm looking forward to the announced UFC 127 battle between Franklin and Griffin, and wanted a sig with the two of them on it. Wasn't able to find an already existing pic of the two of them together, so if someone could put two separate pics of theirs together that would be sweet. Doesn't matter what's between them, or around them, etc., what you think is alright with me.

*Pics*:








- Left










- Right


*Title*: UFC 127

*Sub-Text*: dudeabides


*Colors*: Blue, Black, Gray, etc.


*Size*: 400 x 200


*Avatar?*: NO


All attempts will be repped and mucho appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

On this when I get some spare time bud.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Kry, appreciate it and not in a hurry at all, they don't even fight until February!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey!
I was kinda bored today, didn't have anything special to do so i gave it a try.
I thought of making a sig with either Griffin or Franklin annyway, and this was just spot on.

I used your photo of Forrest, but for Rich i wenr with another one, similar with Forrest's photo.
I thought it goes very well.

Next days i'll have some free time annyway and i will try and see how it will look like with your choice of Rich. 
I made 3 models:

Take a look!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Gave it a try:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I like them all. It's cool with me to go with a different Ace pic, I was looking for similar background/size cause I don't know so much that having one with arms folded and the other in fighting stance so that's on me. I like the fighters on Limba's and D.P.'s, the background a little more on D.P's :thumbsup: Once Kry gets done with his talk about a tough decision!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

here ya go man. I didn't go with the colour scheme, as I'm a fool and only JUST not read that haha. Oops. I can play around with it if you'd rather the colours changed though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the appreciations.
Today i had nothing to do...so i played some more in the photoshop.
Modified the sig some more.





KryOnicle said:


> here ya go man. I didn't go with the colour scheme, as I'm a fool and only JUST not read that haha. Oops. I can play around with it if you'd rather the colours changed though.


Awesome Kry! I really like the colours!
The background is cool also!
Great sig! :thumb02:

PS: this looks similar to your choice for the background 










PS: i did one more. Like i've said, not much to do these days.
But for this one i went with 2 different pics. I tried to envision them at the staredown.

We will check on this sig, 4 months from now and see if i got it right!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate everybody's troubles. Going to borrow Kry's, but D.P. and Limba do good stuff as well. Couple days ago couldn't find a pic with both fighters in it on the internet and now it's got so many of them, awesome :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

limba said:


> Awesome Kry! I really like the colours!
> The background is cool also!
> Great sig! :thumb02:
> 
> PS: this looks similar to your choice for the background


Cheers Limba, I don't just grab a stock background though. Most of my 'backgrounds' are made by myself in photoshop (Wandy sig an exception  , the city background I found ages ago and only recently re-stumbled upon it ). I sometimes add in a few stocks to help get a disired effect but the majority is just PS work.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Kry has a robot in his room that auto-makes any sig he wants. He simply punches in the proper requirements (size, pics, theme), and then the robot puts it all together.

D.P made a sig, so I'm thrilled and excited. My nipples are super hard right now.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

M.C said:


> Kry has a robot in his room that auto-makes any sig he wants. He simply punches in the proper requirements (size, pics, theme), and then the robot puts it all together.
> 
> D.P made a sig, so I'm thrilled and excited. My nipples are super hard right now.


Haha :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> Kry has a robot in his room that auto-makes any sig he wants. He simply punches in the proper requirements (size, pics, theme), and then the robot puts it all together.
> 
> D.P made a sig, so I'm thrilled and excited. My nipples are super hard right now.


Kry is a superhero from the future. He and his mind reading robot travel thru time to help those in need of new sigs, like M.C said. 
Long live Kry and his awesome robot! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> here ya go man. I didn't go with the colour scheme, as I'm a fool and only JUST not read that haha. Oops. I can play around with it if you'd rather the colours changed though.


----------

